# "O", Hairspray, or Elton John



## JillChang (May 15, 2006)

I am treating Fiance for his birthday while in Las Vegas weekend of June 3rd.  He hasn't seen much shows, so something entertaining is what I am looking for, any suggestions?  I wonder if Hairspray has great songs?  My fiance doesn't enjoy shows with too much "words" 

Edit:
Oops... just noticed Elton doesn't start till July?


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2006)

I'd choose "O", but then again I love the Cirque du Soleil shows.  If you go to the Cirque website you can view clips of the shows.  That would give you an idea of what it would be like.


----------



## 3kids4me (May 15, 2006)

I can't think of two shows more different than a Cirque show and Hairspray!  I can't even begin to direct you, except to have your fiance look at the Cirque website and see if he likes that sort of thing.  Hairspray is a very classic musical with great songs and a great plot, but if he's not into shows then....

Sharon


----------



## JillChang (May 15, 2006)

My fiance is a workaholic IT guy, you know the type, works 24/7.  He has never made time in his life to see ANY shows and has no clues as what to expect.  I have seen many Broadway styls shows and know what to expect, just wondering if Hairstyle has good songs and not too many words.  From the types of movies/tv shows he likes to watch, I know he likes brainless, pure comedy/fun type shows.  He says when he watches a show he doesn't want to use his brain!

I have seen Cirque shows, but not "O".  From their website, I sort of know what it is about, just wondering if it can get boring for him. I don't think he has patience for long artistic expressions, but does enjoy good interesting performance, as long as it doesn't seem to drag on forever.


----------



## judys19058 (May 15, 2006)

My husband loves a good show, but "O" put him to sleep.  Elton John was great.  As my son says "you must see the greats before they die". Did you consider the Blue Man Group?  Wonderful show!


----------



## CaliDave (May 15, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> , I know he likes brainless, pure comedy/fun type shows.  He says when he watches a show he doesn't want to use his brain!



He sounds like me..

I loved Blue Man Group much more than "O"


----------



## Malibu Sky (May 15, 2006)

We saw Hairspray last month and everyone from a 8 year old boy to a 54 year old guy loved it.  It is toe tapping fun, light hearted and a really good production.  "O" is more of a production type show, not a Broadway play... so it is just a matter of preference!  You can see a clip from Hairspray at  http://www.luxor.com/entertainment/hairspray.aspx


----------



## Fern Modena (May 15, 2006)

Blue Man Group would be the best choice, I think.  Blue Man Group is very enjoyable without having to engage too much brain power to figure out what is going on.  

I know there are many Cirque lovers here, but I'm not one of them.  I expect to be entertained without being bored.  I found "O"  to be too slow for me.  Or maybe I just didn't get it, but I think the same would be true with your fiance.  

Another thought...Carrot Top is here now (at MGM I think, but not sure), his show is comedy, he's a "Prop Comedian."  That means he takes random items out and makes silly, silly jokes with them.  Its all very funny, and so silly that you laugh without having to think about it.  

The Scintas is another good show that is pure Vegas without having to think about it.  They play at the Rio.  They are two brothers, a sister, and an unrelated drummer.  They sing, dance, do impersonations, do skits, etc.  Its kinda like a one-family Ed Sullivan Variety Show.  Very entertaining without having to figure out the meaning of life.

There are many, many more shows in town, but these seem like a pretty good match for your fiance.

Fern


----------



## kimmenork (May 15, 2006)

Barry Manilow!  We just got back from Vegas and he was awesome.  We are 33 yrs old and had knew some of his songs but we LOVED IT.  He was so dynamic, it was what we would expect a Vegas performer to be! The crowd had all ages in it, the elderly on oxygen to the young girls in belly shirts - not to be missed in my opinion.  I'm not an Elton fan either, but I agree, you must see the greats before they (or you) die!


----------



## JillChang (May 15, 2006)

I must be out of touch, I haven't heard of Blue Man Group.  I went to their website, but still can not tell what type of show it is.  Can someone give me a hint?

Barry Manilow sounds great too!  anybody knows a website for discount tickets for these shows?


----------



## suskey (May 15, 2006)

No discounts for Barry..top price $250.00 which I would not recommend. They are side stage seating with champagne served and some songs sung with Barry right next to the seats. I prefer the regular front orchestra seats which are $187.00. I have heard of people who sometimes(rarely) get tix at the discount ticket booth at the Fashion Show Mall. Barry just signed thru 2008. Show dates are at www.lvhilton.com  or www.manilow.com.

He is doing one east coast show on Oct 14th at Boardwalk Hall in AC....sponsored by HIlton. These tickets are onsale now (ticketmaster).

Susan


----------



## judys19058 (May 15, 2006)

Blue Man Group is a percussion group who use anything from drums to pvc pipes for music.  They do comedy skits completely in mime.  Sounds strange, but they are really terrific.  First time we saw them the entire family, including the husband and my two sons, ages 19 and 23, loved them.  I have recomended the show to many and all have loved the show.


----------



## JillChang (May 16, 2006)

Blue Man Group it is then.

Any website for discount ticket?


----------



## Iowa Rod (May 16, 2006)

Jill. I have seen all of them. I hated blue man group. Go see Elton John. He is simply the best. His Las Vegas show is unlike any other. You can always see the Blue Man group but as for Elton he does a limited number of shows and He is a must see.
Rod


----------



## gmarine (May 16, 2006)

If you dont mind an adult themed show Zumanity is excellant. I have seen the other Cirque shows and they are all great but Zumanity is the most fun with a lot of laughs. Parts of it are absolutley hysterical, again if you dont mind an adult themed show.

The first two rows are two person couch seating which are great for a couple to see the show. It is at NYNY.

You might also consider Danny Gans at the Mirage. He puts on a great show that many consider the best in Vegas.


----------



## JillChang (May 16, 2006)

more confused now than before   

I've read mixed reviews for Zimanity

I think it is too expensive a surprise, I will present all options to fiance and let him choose.....

I wonder which one he will go for?    Brainless or artistic....


----------



## Neesie (May 16, 2006)

I agree with Rod!  Elton John is the best live performer I've ever seen, and I go see live music all the time (it's my hobby!)  However, it looked like you thought he might not be there at the time?  Check on it for sure.  His live performances are out of this world!:whoopie:


----------



## ladycody (May 16, 2006)

I'm putting in my vote for the Blue Man Group.  I had _no_ idea what to expect and couldnt describe it with any accuracy if I tried...but I absolutely _loved_ it!!!  Thought it was _great_ fun and want to take my husband the next time they are nearby.


----------



## Ken555 (May 16, 2006)

Iowa Rod said:
			
		

> Jill. I have seen all of them. I hated blue man group.



I am not alone! Wow, I was reading all these replies and wondering - what show did they see? I've seen the Blue Man group and almost fell asleep during it. BORING. It was simply variations on a theme. And the cheesiest part of it was the stupid toilet paper over the audience at the end. 

I'd see any Cirque performance for the nth time before going back to Blue Man. Or Elton - that sounds great.


----------



## JillChang (May 16, 2006)

Maybe I am seeing a different schedule for Elton, where is he playing?

The disagreement over Blue Man Group is getting really confusing.  Since I am treating my fiance (male), can I get the guys' opinion on this?  I think the problem here is perhaps male's taste Vs female's taste


----------



## Fern Modena (May 16, 2006)

Jill,
My husband loved it, and wants to go back.  You can view four clips of theirs at http://www.blueman.com 

Fern


----------



## catwgirl (May 16, 2006)

I vote for Elton!  He puts on a GREAT show!!


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2006)

catwgirl said:
			
		

> I vote for Elton!  He puts on a GREAT show!!



I'm with Jill.  Where are you guys seeing that Elton will be in Las Vegas in June, which is when Jill is planning on being there?  I could only find dates in July at Caesars.


----------



## DianneL (May 16, 2006)

Were in Vegas recently.  Saw Blue Men Show, Celine Dion and also Cirque Mystere (the original one).  We loved them all.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## gmarine (May 16, 2006)

I looked for Elton ticks for my July Vegas trip. Prices are crazy. First two sections are $250, next two sections $175, upper section is $100. This is not including 10% entertainment tax and Ticketmaster charges.


----------



## judys19058 (May 16, 2006)

Last minute discounts can be found at 2 for 1 ticket places.  Last year we went to an office at the Fashion Show Mall.  We got last minute tickets for Jimmy Buffet--2nd row center for 10% off face value with no added venue or ticket master charges.  They have tickets for most shows in town.  These are usually ones held by brokers (scalpers) which they don't sell. Also, check with the ticket office at the venues.  They may have tickets left which they hold for the high rollers.    BTW-my husband and sons still talk about the Blue Man Show and they are not easily pleased.

Judy


----------



## eschjw (May 19, 2006)

I got Hairspray in advance at half price here: http://www.goldstarevents.com
They also have Mamma Mia tickets cheap. I saw it last year and enjoyed. My fav so far is Mystere.


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2006)

Goldstarevents changes.  When dd and I were there last summer none of those shows (Hairspray, Mamma Mia) were available through them.  So, don't assume you'll be able to find cheap seats for certain shows.


----------



## englishowner (May 19, 2006)

Hi

took my two sons aged 15 and 11 to see Blue Man Group but not in Vegas, in London, it was amazing and they both loved it, if your man likes loud music, an eyeful of fantastic lights and colour, camera tricks, a bit of close to the knuckle humour and a truely one off experience, that changes constantly then its perfect, my 11 year old was absolutly hooked, and although don't usually like to disagree with other posters, the toilet roll bit at the end is truly amazing, something that makes the audience such a part of show. We are from UK and coming to Vegas in August, I have already booked for O, but seriously considered booking for Blue Man again.


----------



## cluemeister (May 19, 2006)

Jill,

He's a typical guy that doesn't want to think about the show.  He needs to laugh.

Carrot Top.  

No offense to the ladies posting their opinions, but I think they're projecting what they would want to see, instead of thinking of what a guy would really want to see.

It's like when I ask my wife if she wants to wander through Home Depot for an hour.


----------



## judys19058 (May 22, 2006)

I personally like to wander through Home Depot with my husband  but hate Carrot Top.  So much for that theory.


----------



## Jestjoan (May 22, 2006)

DH loved Blue Man group. I haven't seen them but after seeing them on TV, I don't think I would.


----------



## JillChang (May 25, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> Jill,
> 
> He's a typical guy that doesn't want to think about the show.  He needs to laugh.
> 
> ...



that sounds like my guy!  I will take a look at Carrot Top

Besides, Elton John is not avail. in June

Not sure about Blue Man Group, mixed reviews here.

Since I got busy last week and forgot to book, I might just have to wait until I get there on Tuesday and see what is available.


----------



## lauran24 (May 26, 2006)

judys19058 said:
			
		

> I personally like to wander through Home Depot with my husband  but hate Carrot Top.  So much for that theory.



Ditto that for me....well, I would persuade hubby to walk around longer than a hour, that's not enough time for Home Depot!!!  But, don't like CT


----------

